# How Is The Drive To Big Sur?



## mommy2boyz

Has anyone towed their trailer either up or down Highway 1 in California to get to any of the Big Sur campgrounds? We have a trip planned in mid-July towing our 250RS, and people are starting to freak us out with how windy and dangerous the road will be. Any experience??

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Be sure of your capabilities.

All recommendations (not law though) are for certain size rigs to avoid this worlds greatest drive. In driving this great road many times, I want to say that I recall (but can't with 100% certainty) that there are warning signs at the beginning of both ends of that drive about towing situations.

Good luck with your decision.

p.s.

I would love nothing more than to camp up there with our OB but would never run the gauntlet with my setup. PFEIFFER (sp?) STATE BEACH to be specific.

p.s.s.

I found this other forum thread on this subject. It has encouraging news for you:

http://www.trailerlife.com/cforum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/23345360/gotomsg/23351258.cfm


----------



## mommy2boyz

Hmmmm...Pfeiffer State Beach is where we have reservations. You wouldn't take your 21RS there? Reviews of the campground seemed to indicate that a 25-ft-er would be doable.

That thread is *very* helpful - thanks for forwarding it along!!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

mommy2boyz said:


> Hmmmm...Pfeiffer State Beach is where we have reservations. You wouldn't take your 21RS there? Reviews of the campground seemed to indicate that a 25-ft-er would be doable.
> 
> That thread is *very* helpful - thanks for forwarding it along!!!


The camping there isn't my concern. Its the drive to get there with my set up that is. Its a long, steep, slow going drive. Haven't felt like challenging that one to date with the OB in tow.


----------



## SLO Outbacker

Going to Pfeiffer from San Jose will be no problem with your trailer if you can get there from the north.

It is Hwy 1 south of Big Sur that is steep and curvy. I pulled a tent trailer down that stretch years ago and it was a okay. Biggest issue is that there a not a lot of places to pull over with a trailer. (Fortunately my tire didn't blow until AFTER I was south of Cambria.) But is is a amazing drive on a clear day.

Do check the road conditions. They had a big slide just north of Big Sur over the winter, but the last I checked they do have it open to "one-way controlled traffic". http://www.dot.ca.gov/cgi-bin/roads.cgi

It is a great campground. YOu should have a good time.


----------



## mommy2boyz

Yes! We'd be coming from San Jose, so Highway 1 from Santa Cruz to Big Sur. It did look scarier south of Pfeiffer on Highway 1. This is great news! Thank you!!


----------



## RVdogs

Last summer I pulled our 250RS with the GMC Denali from the Santa Barbara area up the 1 to Fernwood Campground (right next to Pfeiffer). The drive up wasn't too bad, albeit a little narrow at times, especially with the single lane passage. We stayed our first night in Morro Bay at an RV campground by the marina and then continued on the next day to Fernwood. I personally wouldn't return the same route as it's mostly downhill. We went up the 1 and cut across the 68 past Salinas and came back via the 101.

Next weekend we leave for a week in Fernwood. We'll drive the 1 to Morro again. Then I think we'll just backtrack to SLO and drive up the 101 and come down from the north. We called Fernwood and they said the 1 is open on either side of the area.

Have a great trip!


























Our Big Sur Vacation


----------

